# Everything is overrated!!



## The Archivist

Here's one that I'm surprised that Creepster hasn't started. Just put in your two cents as to what you feel is overrated. I'll start.

Starbucks is overrated.


----------



## The Creepster

Hey good idea!...Ideas are overrated


----------



## The Archivist

getting old is overrated.


----------



## Dixie

Black Friday sales are overrated.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster's age is overrated


----------



## Night Watchman

Work is overrated.


----------



## debbie5

Being fertile is overrated.


----------



## Night Watchman

Christmas is overrated.

And its too commercialized. It's run by a big Eastern Syndicate.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

2001 A Space Odyssey is over rated.


----------



## Wildcat

Air travel is over rated.


----------



## The Creepster

Flu shots are overrated


----------



## nixie

Crematorium props are overrated. 


(just kidding)


----------



## Wildcat

Mornings are overrated.


----------



## Night Watchman

The Creepster said:


> Flu shots are overrated


I agree.

Winter is overrated.


----------



## The Creepster

Being polite is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

Not replying to this thread is overrated


----------



## Haunted Bayou

"doing a hard day's work" is over rated.


----------



## Night Watchman

Mondays are overrated


----------



## Haunted Bayou

"Tuesday through Friday" is over rated.


----------



## The Creepster

Envy is overrated


----------



## debbie5

Liking cats is overrated.


----------



## The Creepster

Corks are overrated


----------



## debbie5

Breathing is overrated.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

work is overrated


----------



## Night Watchman

Rain is overrated.


----------



## The Creepster

Turkey is overrated


----------



## debbie5

Serving fully cooked meat is overrated.


----------



## nixie

Black Friday is overrated.


----------



## fick209

Wrapping paper is overrated (& expensive, I'm considering using newspaper this year)


----------



## The Creepster

Gifts are overrated


----------



## Night Watchman

Christmas shopping is overrated.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

waking up early is overrated


----------



## debbie5

Tom Cruise's acting ability is overrated.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

sleep is overrated


----------



## Dark Star

Having tons of money is overrated


----------



## debbie5

Keeping up with the Joneses is overrated...


----------



## nixie

The Joneses are overrated.


----------



## haunted canuck

Micheal Jackons golden casket is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

Holiday Cheer is overrated


----------



## debbie5

Brain function is overrated.


----------



## nixie

splell checkk is overrated.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Cell Phones are over rated.


----------



## The Creepster

gastric bypass is overrated


----------



## haunted canuck

the really hot gynocologist is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

good clean fun is overrated


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

working early is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

good hygiene is overrated


----------



## nixie

Peace and quiet is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

use your "inside voice" is overrated


----------



## The Archivist

Finding a good idea for a Fun and Games thread is overrated.


----------



## The Creepster

being content is overrated


----------



## nixie

sleep is overrated.


----------



## Spooky1

Weather forecasts are overrated.


----------



## The Creepster

Being sane is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

takeing a break from Haunt Forum is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

Pumping out units is overrated


----------



## scareme

Getting drunk is overrated.


----------



## morbidmike

that statement by SCAREME is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

Being calm is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

being respectful is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

Monogamy is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

Ok Tiger,,,,, driving slow on snowy roads is deffinately overrated


----------



## The Creepster

Technology is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

licking a light socket is overrated


----------



## The Archivist

Repeating your post is overrated.


----------



## The Archivist

Repeating your post is overrated.


----------



## The Creepster

Bringing joy into someones life is overrated


----------



## nixie

Miley Cyrus is HORRIFYINGLY overrated.


----------



## The Creepster

Good, clean, fun is overrated


----------



## The Archivist

nixie said:


> Miley Cyrus is HORRIFYINGLY overrated.


My neighbor's kid thinks she has a hot body. I think she has a relatively cute face. Personally, I prefer Michelle Tractenburg.


----------



## Voices in my Head

Being overrated is overrated


----------



## Voices in my Head

Growing up is overrated


----------



## The Archivist

waiting for people to respond to my posts is overrated.


----------



## morbidmike

watchin Napolion Dynamite is most overrated


----------



## The Creepster

Believing that you'll be saved is overrated


----------



## scareme

Wearing matching socks is overrated.


----------



## The Creepster

Safety first is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

pooper scooper's are overrated


----------



## The Creepster

Uplifting stories are overrated


----------



## scareme

Changing your underware every week is overrated.


----------



## The Creepster

Haircuts are overrated


----------



## morbidmike

modern transportation is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

Computers are overrated


----------



## nixie

Visions of sugar plums are overrated


----------



## morbidmike

stealing mushroom people from Nixie's house is overrated


----------



## nixie

lol, Mike! Shoveling while naked is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

kicking yard knomes is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

Windows 7 is overrated


----------



## scareme

Taylor Swift is overrated.


----------



## The Creepster

Mail is overrated


----------



## scareme

Kissing is overrated. (Just wanted to see if you were paying attention)


----------



## The Creepster

scareme said:


> Kissing is overrated. (Just wanted to see if you were paying attention)


Depends where

Clear thinking is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

trying to give up smoking and drinking is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

Wrapping paper is overrated


----------



## The Archivist

Christmas is overrated!! Hannukah Rules!!


----------



## The Archivist

scareme said:


> Taylor Swift is overrated.


She is NOT!! I'll tell you which singer is overrated, that would be Britney!!
Also Miley is NOT overrated, though her father is...


----------



## scareme

A good nights sleep is overrated.


----------



## The Creepster

Finding the Easter Bunny and Santa under the mistletoe is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

finding the tooth fairy trying to take your dentures is overrated


----------



## nixie

being normal is overrated


----------



## scareme

Driving the speed limit is overreated.


----------



## morbidmike

not spelling overrated right is overrated


----------



## The Archivist

All other non-Halloween holidays are overrated!


----------



## scareme

Sidewalks cleared of snow are overrated.


----------



## The Creepster

watching a roofer ALMOST fall off the roof...is overrated


----------



## nixie

clean houses are overrated


----------



## The Creepster

New neighbors are overrated


----------



## morbidmike

the saying money isnt everything is overrated


----------



## nixie

simplicity is overrated


----------



## fick209

after last 2 weeks, I'll finally admit that the MN Vikings are WAY overrated.


----------



## The Creepster

Fick's Brett Favereereerererrer is overrated


----------



## The Archivist

Watching someone not laughing over Creepster's humorous sayings is overrated! (My mother doesn't get your humor, her loss...)


----------



## morbidmike

appreciating the creepsters humor is overreated


----------



## The Creepster

not having a certain maid is overrated


----------



## scareme

Dogs a companions can be overrated.


----------



## The Creepster

life insurance is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

car insurance is overrated


----------



## nixie

vampire baseball is overrated (I watched Twilight last night to see what the fuss was all about)


----------



## morbidmike

being normal is overrated


----------



## scareme

Cheese is overrated.


----------



## morbidmike

sanding blue foam is overrated


----------



## scareme

blue foam is also overpriced


----------



## morbidmike

it was free and thats not overrated


----------



## The Creepster

Being sedated is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

coming back to life is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

keeping the peace is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

gum is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

No TV is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

the dark age's were overrated


----------



## The Creepster

Peanut butter Jelly time...overrated


----------



## scareme

Asthma is overrated, not that it was rated that high to begin with.


----------



## The Creepster

Nebulizers are overrated


----------



## morbidmike

walking is overratedd


----------



## The Archivist

Waiting for Halloween is overrated!


----------



## scareme

Youth is overrated.


----------



## The Archivist

Old age is overrated.


----------



## The Archivist

Being overweight and trying to move like you weigh a LOT less is overrated.


----------



## The Creepster

Not having enough weight plates is overrated


----------



## nixie

going to bed early is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

setting garden gnomes on fire is overrated


----------



## scareme

To be ignorant of one's ignorance is the malady of the ignorant. 
Amos Bronson Alcott 

Ignorance is overreated.


----------



## morbidmike

women with tiny hiney's are overrated


----------



## The Creepster

toupee's are overrated


----------



## scareme

Showers are overrated.


----------



## The Creepster

Couch potato's ARE OVERRRATED


----------



## morbidmike

sitting on potato chips to hear the crunch is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

skipping is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

double dutch is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

Being a productive member of society is overrated


----------



## The Archivist

Being an UN-productive member of society is overrated!!


----------



## nixie

having a bedtime is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

having a storage room is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

environmentally friendly is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

i5 percent off green bags at menards is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

eyebrows are overrated


----------



## morbidmike

nostril hair is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

free air is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

working the street corner for prop money is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

paying tax for a library I don't use is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

not having kids and having to pay school is more overrated


----------



## nixie

my husband working the last three weekends and planning to work the next one is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

not wanting your husband to make money is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

having too much money is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

being poor is overrated


----------



## The Archivist

parental paranoia about the hauntforum security and its members is WAY overrated!!!


----------



## morbidmike

the creepster not showing up tonight is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

disappointing my minions is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

being in the union during contract renewal is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

finding Jimmy Hoffa is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

richard simmon's work out tapes are overrated


----------



## The Creepster

having a boat in my bath tub is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

stepping in dog barf is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

mornings are overrated


----------



## morbidmike

saying good morning is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

not have a suitable torch set is NOT overrated....Mike LOL


----------



## morbidmike

trying to make a cam design work on my 3 headed hound is overrated and will tick you off


----------



## nixie

Not being able to work on Halloween stuff is overrated!!


----------



## The Creepster

head injuries are overrated


----------



## morbidmike

useing the belt sander to shave is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

finding a new ear hair is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

infected nostril hairs are overrated


----------



## The Creepster

health insurance is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

you saying that again is overrated


----------



## The Archivist

Repeating yourself overrated, and so is repeating yourself.


----------



## The Creepster

stalking is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

arm hair is overrated....(welding without a long sleve shirt on takes care of that also give you a nice tan )


----------



## The Creepster

Chap stick is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

ankle braces are overrated


----------



## The Creepster

Loans are overrated


----------



## morbidmike

used hyperdermic needles are overrated


----------



## fick209

New Orleans Saints are overrated...I hope:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

Not covering the spread is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

decorative pillows are overrated


----------



## The Creepster

winter is overrated


----------



## The Archivist

Creepster, Winter STORMS are overrated!!


----------



## The Creepster

battery power is overrated


----------



## The Archivist

Depends on what is being powered by batteries...

Saving stupid people from overflowing rivers and flood channels is overrated.


----------



## The Creepster

Sense of purpose is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

self worth is overrated


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

the san diego "chokers" are waaaaaaaaaaaay overrated......


----------



## The Archivist

Waiting for people to realize you're on Graveyard Chat is overrated!!


----------



## The Creepster

Fear is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

lifetime movie network is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

having heat is overrated


----------



## scareme

motherhood is overrated.


----------



## The Creepster

caring is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

loving thy neighbor is overrated


----------



## scareme

clean underware is overrated.


----------



## The Creepster

Finding your way home is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

dull pumpkig carving knives are overrated


----------



## The Creepster

missing a artery is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

droids are overrated


----------



## The Creepster

texting is overrated


----------



## scareme

Dogs as security is overreted. Especially if they are Lopsos.


----------



## morbidmike

burnt pickles are overrated


----------



## The Archivist

humanity towards others is overrated!


----------



## morbidmike

I'm overrated


----------



## The Creepster

10 items or less is overrated


----------



## The Archivist

not being able to pick up the hot chick in the library just because she's "working" (she's one of the people who re-stock the shelves.) For a mental image to you horndogs, she's got a body and face like Betty Grable in her prime.


----------



## The Creepster

Librarians are overrated


----------



## morbidmike

hot chix are overrated


----------



## The Creepster

paying for stuff is overrated


----------



## The Archivist

five finger discounts are overrated. (It's hard to smuggle a 4x8 sheet of styrofoam or plywood out of the store.)


----------



## morbidmike

not being creative is overrated


----------



## The Archivist

Lingerie is overrated. I mean, seriously, its just gonna end up on the floor anyhow...


----------



## The Creepster

inexperience is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

no imagination is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

bacon cupcakes are overrated


----------



## morbidmike

dogs sleeping in bed with you is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

Quotes are overrated


----------



## morbidmike

computerized phone systems anr overrated


----------



## The Creepster

twenty-somethings thinking they know about life is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

having to sleep in a twin bed with a puggle and a boxer is overrted


----------



## The Creepster

knowing theres a point is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

life's imponderables are overrated


----------



## The Creepster

sharp pencils are overrated


----------



## morbidmike

side walk chaulk is overrated


----------



## The Archivist

dating someone whose young and blonde is overrated. Go Redheads!!! (I'm brown-haired though.) Redheads have personalities that match their hair color.


----------



## morbidmike

red heads are overrated


----------



## The Creepster

toe nail clippers are overrated


----------



## morbidmike

angle grinding your toe nails is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

finding a silver lining is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

pearley gate's are overrated


----------



## The Creepster

waiting for my money is overrated


----------



## The Archivist

hooking up (hint, hint) with only one person per date is overrated.


----------



## morbidmike

drywall mud is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

going to the dentist is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

having 5 cavities is overrated and haveing them filled today is more overrated


----------



## The Creepster

not having dentures is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

cracking clay is overrated


----------



## scareme

fresh air is overrated.


----------



## The Creepster

using tools safely is overrated


----------



## The Archivist

optimism is overrated.


----------



## The Creepster

medication is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

putting laytex in your nostril's is overrated


----------



## Zurgh

The juggling of live animals is overrated.


----------



## The Creepster

paying is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

paying twice is overrated


----------



## Bone To Pick

Not that I care, but apathy is overrated.


----------



## The Creepster

Law is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

indoor plumbing is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

Not knowing is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

only the same 3 people posting on here is overrated


----------



## Evil Andrew

sucking in a 4th person to post here is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

popularity is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

epitath's are overrated


----------



## The Creepster

Dictionaries are overrated


----------



## Evil Andrew

Texting is way overrated


----------



## morbidmike

having atitle to your car is overrated


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

cable TV is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

commercials are overrated


----------



## morbidmike

stores that dont sell prop makeing materials are overrated


----------



## Evil Andrew

the belief that crime doesn't pay is overrated


----------



## Night Watchman

all the days before Halloween are overrated.


----------



## The Creepster

fail safe's are overrated


----------



## morbidmike

safety is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

not having a dune buggy is overrated


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Blue Ray is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

speaking spanish is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

Olympics sponsored by fast food companies is overrated


----------



## Dark Star

"Having it your way" is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

being dead is overrated


----------



## The Archivist

watching the Winter Olympics and wondering why they don't have more creative events, like sled dog races, or snow man/castle making...


----------



## Evil Andrew

digital cable TV is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

steam cleaned carpets are overrated


----------



## The Creepster

fresh jive is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

smashing into another motorist is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

pumping out a unit is overrated


----------



## The Archivist

the Truth is overrated.


----------



## GrimAftermath

College is over rated


----------



## jaege

blockbuster movies are over rated. ( usually)


----------



## Evil Andrew

blockbuster stores are overrated


----------



## morbidmike

paying 5 bucks at blockbuster for jurasic park is overrated cause their promotion is over


----------



## jaege

Reality television is over rated


----------



## morbidmike

the fact that reality tv is the only tv on is overrated


----------



## Rohr Manor

Having an apple I-phone... Overrated


----------



## The Creepster

letting things go is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

canned meat is overrated


----------



## Evil Andrew

meat on a stick is overrated


----------



## Goblin

Dancing with the stars is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

american Idol is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

not enough pain in the world is overrated


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Serenity is overratted.


----------



## morbidmike

love and peace is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

over populating is overrated


----------



## Evil Andrew

gas fireplaces are overrated


----------



## The Creepster

being equal is overrated


----------



## Goblin

The Oscars are overrated


----------



## morbidmike

shoveling dog poo is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

paying shipping charges is overrated


----------



## Evil Andrew

all- inclusive vacations are way overrated


----------



## The Creepster

medication is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

bran flakes ore overrated


----------



## The Creepster

corrective lenses are overrated


----------



## morbidmike

having an ignorant boss is overrated and annoying


----------



## The Archivist

working with slack-jawed idiotic people is way overrated.
Working for the LA Unified School District is WAY overrated.
Cleaning up after other people's kids is overrated.
Putting up with the bureacracy of the District is overrated.

Can anyone guess I hated working for the school district?


----------



## The Creepster

schools ared overratedly


----------



## morbidmike

dog shat is overrated
shoveling 4.5months of dog shat is more overrated
60+lbs of shat is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

wearing a head band is overrated


----------



## The Archivist

wearing a visor is overrated. 
Dressing like a preppie when it's no longer in style is overrated.
Time limits on public computers is overrated.
Not having access to materials to create your really twisted "view of the world" toys (hand shaped mouse for example)


----------



## Wildcat

Exhaust systems are over rated.
Spending the last 4 hours fabbing a new exhaust is over rated.


----------



## morbidmike

roller chairs are overrated


----------



## Evil Andrew

cell phones are overrated


----------



## Evil Andrew

texting is way overrated


----------



## The Creepster

finding meaning is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

having a loss of word's is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

thinking of others is overrated


----------



## The Archivist

Braking when others are crossing in front of your truck is overrated.


----------



## morbidmike

vehicular manslaughter is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

Kung-Fu is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

Bon Jovi is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

paying attention while driving is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

spray foam in your underware is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

justifying existence is overrated


----------



## The Archivist

typing this message is overrated.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Reading that message was overrated : )


----------



## The Creepster

slow for children is overrated


----------



## The Archivist

slowing for anyone is overrated.


----------



## The Creepster

tire damage is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

proper tire inflation is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

inflation is overrated


----------



## Goblin

Hollywood award proograms are overrated


----------



## The Creepster

accepting the inevitable is overrated


----------



## trishaanne

having children is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

paying attention is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

crackle paint is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

parking lots are overrated


----------



## morbidmike

the color pink is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

quitting is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

job's are overrated


----------



## Evil Andrew

overtime is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

crunchy socks are overrated


----------



## Zurgh

kidney juggling is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

my broken meth lab is overrated (medicinal purposes only)


----------



## The Creepster

LOL ^ good one

fortune cookies are overrated


----------



## The Archivist

Raisin cookies are overrated.


----------



## The Creepster

taking on others beliefs is overrated


----------



## mysticwitch

certain movies in imax are overrated


----------



## mysticwitch

having in-laws is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

not having a shovel ready is overrated


----------



## Evil Andrew

Shark attack tv shows are overrated.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

All reality TV shows are over rated!!


----------



## The Creepster

civilization is overrated


----------



## scareme

Pork is overrated.


----------



## The Creepster

Having a oil well is overrated


----------



## Goblin

Winning at posts last is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

messing around on game's is overrated


----------



## Goblin

Movie critics are overrated


----------



## The Archivist

watching 1980s tv shows that involve fighter jets is overrated (ie. Iron Eagle and sequels, Airwolf, etc.)


----------



## Goblin

Dances with the stars is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

Running over a sprinkler head with the mower is overrated


----------



## Goblin

Twilight is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

Not being outside ABUSING THE SUN is overrated


----------



## The Archivist

1) Safety is overrated.
2) Using the proper tools is overrated.
3) Building things according to plan is overrated.
4) Respecting the noise ordinance, during build season, on a weekend is overrated.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Paying taxes is overrated ! Just mailed my checks - uggghhh !


----------



## debbie5

Have boobs is (are?) overrated.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wearing a towel is overrated : )


----------



## The Creepster

debbie5 said:


> Have boobs is (are?) overrated.


THATS overrated for saying that:googly:


----------



## Goblin

Being rich is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

sub-categories are overrated


----------



## Evil Queen

wearing shoes is overrated.


----------



## The Creepster

having a plan is overrated


----------



## Goblin

Taxes are overrated


----------



## The Creepster

behaving is overrated


----------



## Goblin

Misbehaving is overrated.......but sooooooooo much fun


----------



## morbidmike

being the perfect male specimen is overrated but some one's gotta do it


----------



## Goblin

Yes I do 

Being the smartest person in the world is overrated.......so don't hate me because I'm smarter than everyone else in the world


----------



## Hauntiholik

sock puppets are overrated


----------



## Goblin

Being a werewolf is overrrated


----------



## nixie

Being a teen werewolf sharing a small town with teen vampires is overrated


----------



## Goblin

Being a vampire is overrrated


----------



## The Creepster

having a good day is overrated


----------



## Goblin

Having a bad day is overrated too


----------



## The Creepster

Not having enough room to fit everything in your closet is overrated


----------



## Goblin

Hot humid summer days are overrated


----------



## The Creepster

covering your mouth when sneezing is overrated


----------



## Goblin

Driving with your eyes closed is overrrated


----------



## Monk

wearing clothing is overrated


----------



## Evil Queen

sleep is overrated.


----------



## morbidmike

hospitals are overrated


----------



## Monk

medicine is overrated


----------



## Evil Queen

hair is overrated


----------



## nixie

staying up until 5:30am is overrated... yawn...


----------



## Evil Queen

celibacy is overrated


----------



## Goblin

Everythings overrated is overrated


----------



## nixie

Playing games on the computer while I sould be doing dishes is overrated
...so is not having a dishwasher.


----------



## Goblin

Cold weather on Saturdays is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

listening to screams is overrated


----------



## Goblin

Screaming is overrated


----------



## Evil Queen

Quiet is overrated.


----------



## Goblin

Noise is overrated


----------



## scareme

Perfume is overrated.


----------



## Goblin

Walking shoes are overrated


----------



## Evil Queen

Landscaping is overrated.


----------



## Goblin

Running for exercise is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

maintenance drugs are overrated


----------



## Goblin

Winter coats are overrated


----------



## Evil Andrew

"all season" tires are overrated


----------



## Goblin

Posting last is overrated


----------



## Dark Star

Then why do it? 

St Patrick's Day is overrated


----------



## Goblin

Green beer is overrated


----------



## Evil Queen

Seafood is overrated.


----------



## Goblin

Garage sales are overrated


----------



## Evil Andrew

Dark Star said:


> St Patrick's Day is overrated


Cinco De Mayo is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

killer bee's in your underware is overrated


----------



## Goblin

Unsalted nuts is overrated


----------



## nixie

Eating sweets sparingly is overrated


----------



## Goblin

No salt diets are overrated


----------



## Evil Queen

Dogs are overrated.


----------



## Dark Star

Being good is overrated.


----------



## Evil Queen

Being Queen is overrated.


----------



## The Creepster

Having to look at someone in spandex is overrated


----------



## Evil Queen

squirrels are overrated.


----------



## Dark Star

nuts are overrated


----------



## Evil Queen

(well that one slowed me down)

going green is overrated.


----------



## The Creepster

being friendly is overrated


----------



## Evil Queen

being skinny is overrated


----------



## Dark Star

being fair is overrated


----------



## Evil Queen

being nice is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

burping up bile is overrated


----------



## Evil Queen

fuzzy slippers are overrated


----------



## The Creepster

feet are overrated


----------



## Evil Queen

screws are overrated


----------



## Goblin

sugar free diets are overrated


----------



## Evil Queen

Twitter is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

snacks are overrated


----------



## Evil Queen

flowers are overrated


----------



## Goblin

coffee is overrated


----------



## Evil Queen

being a jerk is overrated


----------



## Hauntiholik

homework is overrated


----------



## Dark Star

being alone is overrated


----------



## Evil Queen

nuts and berries are overrated, where's the bacon?


----------



## The Creepster

Thorazine is overrated


----------



## Evil Queen

snuggies are overrated


----------



## Goblin

Laundry is overrated


----------



## Dark Star

being mean is overrated


----------



## Goblin

Dancing is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

conforming is overrated


----------



## Goblin

Wearing a suit and tie is overrated


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wearing pants is overrated


----------



## Goblin

chicken is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

bosses are overrated


----------



## Evil Queen

Waiting in line is overrated.


----------



## morbidmike

line's on the road are overrated


----------



## Dark Star

Twilight is overrated....


----------



## The Creepster

Sand is overrated


----------



## Dark Star

sand? lol

Christmas is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

shaving my tongue is overrated


----------



## Dark Star

crying over spilled milk is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

spilling milk is overrated


----------



## Evil Queen

sagging pants are overrated


----------



## Goblin

layovers are overrated


----------



## Evil Andrew

shoes that light up LEDs when you walk are overrated


----------



## Goblin

diet shakes are overrated


----------



## morbidmike

side walk's are overrated


----------



## Evil Queen

cream filling is overrated


----------



## SPOOKY J

a lucky rabbits foot is overrated


----------



## Evil Queen

Cadillacs are overrated.


----------



## The Creepster

surviving is overrated


----------



## Evil Queen

dieing is overrated


----------



## Goblin

cremation is overrated


----------



## Dark Star

cake frosting is overrated


----------



## Evil Queen

scars are overrated


----------



## Dark Star

staying up late is overrated lol


----------



## Zurgh

Hamster are overrated


----------



## Evil Queen

hot dogs are overrated


----------



## Dark Star

sleeping in is overrated


----------



## Evil Queen

ballroom dancing is overrated


----------



## Dark Star

having 8 kids is overrated


----------



## Evil Queen

snowplows are overrated


----------



## Zurgh

teaching my cat to say 'now' is overrated


----------



## Evil Queen

Redrum is overrated


----------



## Goblin

tearjerker movies are overrated


----------



## morbidmike

most movie's them selve's are overrated


----------



## Dark Star

family vacations are overrated


----------



## Evil Queen

lint is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

shaved arm pits are overrated right evil queen lol


----------



## Evil Queen

(Dang miss one hair, I'll go shave them again)

working is overrated


----------



## SPOOKY J

getting thousands of posts in a day is overrated.


----------



## Goblin

Gocery shopping is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

driving on the street is overrated


----------



## Goblin

Yogurt is overrated


----------



## SPOOKY J

Expiration dates are overrated.


----------



## Goblin

Singing in the shower is overrated


----------



## SPOOKY J

swimming is overrated


----------



## Goblin

Shampooing carpets is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

Hair is overrated


----------



## Goblin

fast food is overrated


----------



## Evil Queen

rubber ducks are overrated


----------



## The Creepster

knowing too much is overrated


----------



## Evil Queen

Heaven is overrated


----------



## Evil Andrew

Purgatory - now that's overrated !


----------



## Goblin

Blood tests are overrated


----------



## The Creepster

believing is overrated


----------



## Evil Queen

freebies are overrated


----------



## Goblin

Farming is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

pity is overrated


----------



## Evil Queen

sitting still is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

office chairs are overrated


----------



## Dark Star

green tea is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

Oil changes are overrated


----------



## Evil Queen

nerves are overrated.


----------



## Goblin

Rat poison is overrated


----------



## SPOOKY J

Play-Doh is overrated


----------



## Goblin

Cold weather is overrated


----------



## SPOOKY J

Romantic Dinners are overrated


----------



## Goblin

snowstorms are overrated


----------



## Evil Queen

donuts are overrated


----------



## Goblin

salsbury steak is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

rebates are overrated


----------



## Goblin

new shoes are overrated


----------



## Evil Queen

Cell phones are overrated.


----------



## The Creepster

brains are overrated


----------



## Evil Queen

painted toenails are overrated


----------



## Goblin

lunch is overrated


----------



## SPOOKY J

smoothies are overrated


----------



## Goblin

kindergarden is overrated


----------



## SPOOKY J

sidewalk chalk is overrated


----------



## Goblin

milkshakes are overrated


----------



## The Creepster

memberships are overrated


----------



## Goblin

sidewalk cafes are overrated


----------



## Dark Star

bubble wrap is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

Not having back hair is overrated


----------



## Dark Star

^ microwaves are overrated


----------



## Evil Queen

funnel clouds are overrated


----------



## Goblin

new cars are overrated


----------



## Evil Queen

sneezing is overrated


----------



## Goblin

Graduationb is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

Knowing that you know nothing is overrated


----------



## Evil Queen

Sunshine is overrated.


----------



## The Creepster

sneezing and yawing is overrated


----------



## Goblin

Rainy Saturday nights is overrated


----------



## Evil Queen

Aliens are overrated


----------



## Dark Star

being abducted is overrated


----------



## Evil Queen

flip flops are overrated


----------



## Dark Star

antibacterial hand gel is overrated


----------



## Evil Queen

homemade cookies are overrated


----------



## Goblin

Train wrecks are overrated


----------



## The Creepster

Surviving is overrated


----------



## Dark Star

giving flowers is overrated


----------



## Goblin

Being broke is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

excuses are overrated


----------



## Goblin

Early morning is overrated


----------



## Dark Star

sleeping is overrated


----------



## Goblin

dying is overrated


----------



## Evil Andrew

dying old in you bed is overrated


----------



## Goblin

Dying at all is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

complaining is overrated


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rating things is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

not laughing at others misfortunes is OVERRATED


----------



## Goblin

Working 7 pm to 7 am is overrated


----------



## morbidmike

dog poop is overrated


----------



## Goblin

Heavy rains are overrated


----------



## morbidmike

cold mornings are overrated


----------



## Goblin

Census taking is overrated


----------



## Dark Star

ice cream is overrated


----------



## Goblin

work days are overrated


----------



## morbidmike

rain is overrated


----------



## Goblin

friendship is overrated


----------



## Evil Andrew

Cynicism is overrated


----------



## Goblin

flu shots are overrated


----------



## Evil Andrew

a swine flu pandemic was overrated


----------



## Goblin

Flu shots are overrated


----------



## Evil Queen

Family bonding is overrated.


----------



## Goblin

Humidity is overrated


----------



## Evil Andrew

Evil Queen said:


> Family bonding is overrated.


Family bonding without Liquid Nails and big clamps is overrated : )


----------



## Goblin

Hot weather is overrated


----------



## Evil Andrew

_Two and a Half Men_ reruns are overrated


----------



## Goblin

Humidity is overrated


----------



## Death's Door

Working for a living is overrated.


----------



## Goblin

Mowing grass is overrated


----------



## shar

cell phones are overrated


----------



## Goblin

Computor viruses are overrated


----------



## Evil Andrew

Medical Marijuana is overrated


----------



## Goblin

Summer is overrated


----------



## Deathly Hallows

Waiting for things to dry is overrated.


----------



## shar

9 to 5 is overrated


----------



## Goblin

Heat waves are overrated


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

inventory is overrated


----------



## Goblin

early morning meetings is overrated


----------



## Evil Queen

Dying with the most toys wins is overrated.


----------



## Goblin

Dying is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

thinking one is alive is overrated


----------



## Evil Andrew

Dying with no toys is overrated


----------



## Goblin

thunderstorms are overrated


----------



## Evil Andrew

"Last Post Wins" is overrated


----------



## Goblin

Posting in overrated is overrated


----------



## Evil Andrew

Extra Innings are overrated


----------



## Goblin

eating out is overrated......but sooooo good


----------



## badger

Eating in is overrated...


----------



## shar

messed up celebrities are overrated


----------



## Goblin

High gas prices are overrated


----------



## shar

Dr. Phil is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

not bleeding out is overrated


----------



## Goblin

Bleeding is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

waiting for the easter bunny to bring back my Pacer


----------



## badger

The DMV is overrated


----------



## Goblin

Frozen foods is overrated


----------



## PirateLady

Work is overrated


----------



## Goblin

Taxes are overrated


----------



## badger

Coffee is overrated


----------



## Evil Andrew

Primary Elections are overrated


----------



## Goblin

Heat waves are overrated


----------



## PirateLady

fast food is overrated


----------



## Goblin

Dancing with the stars is overrated


----------



## Evil Andrew

Both dancing and stars are overrated


----------



## Luigi Bored

CiCi's pizza buffet - overrated!


----------



## randomr8

Expensive wine with names I have a hard time pronouncing are overrated.


----------



## Goblin

Paying bills is overrated


----------



## Evil Andrew

Corporate jobs are overrated


----------



## Goblin

This game is overrated


----------



## Evil Andrew

I'm overrated


----------



## Goblin

Evil Andrew is overrated


----------



## Luigi Bored

Long summers are overrated


----------



## Goblin

Heat waves are overrated


----------



## Evil Andrew

European beer is overrated


----------



## Goblin

Movie remakes are overrated


----------



## Evil Andrew

Liquid Nails is overrated


----------



## Goblin

Internet is overrated


----------



## Evil Andrew

Maximum security prisons are overrated...


----------



## Evil Andrew

Prison tattoos are overrated


----------



## badger

Mac and Cheese is overrated...


----------



## Goblin

Paying bills is overrated


----------



## Evil Andrew

Having no bills is overrated


----------



## Goblin

Paying bills is overrated


----------



## Evil Andrew

Having more stuff than you really need is overrated


----------



## Goblin

Summer is overrated


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nuclear Winter is overrated


----------



## Goblin

Armageddon is overrated


----------



## Evil Andrew

Terminators waging war against humans is overrated


----------



## Goblin

Flying is overrated


----------



## PirateLady

swimming is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

Having hope is OVERRATED


----------



## Goblin

Weekends are overrated


----------



## PirateLady

some movies are overrated


----------



## Goblin

Shoes are overrated


----------



## morbidmike

antibiotics are overrated


----------



## Goblin

Pain is overrated


----------



## Evil Andrew

negativity is overrated


----------



## Goblin

Positivity is overrated


----------



## Evil Andrew

pasteurized process cheese spread is overrated


----------



## Goblin

Dancing with the stars is overrated


----------



## The Creepster

having a "understanding nature" is OVERRATED


----------



## morbidmike

having 8000 posts is overrated unless you dont have that many lol


----------



## Goblin

Having under 10,000 posts is overrated


----------



## Evil Andrew

Playing the cow bell in a 1970s rock band is overrated


----------



## Goblin

Tearjerker movies are overrated


----------



## Evil Andrew

Evil Andrew said:


> Playing the cow bell in a 1970s rock band is overrated


As is playing the tambourine....


----------



## Goblin

Long lines at the check out counter is lame


----------



## Evil Andrew

Light beer is overrated


----------



## Goblin

Congress is overrated


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hard lemonade is overrated


----------



## Goblin

Elections are overrated


----------



## Evil Andrew

phosphodiesterase inhibitors are overrated : )


----------



## Goblin

High prices are overrated


----------



## Evil Andrew

Going commando is overrated


----------



## Goblin

Bad weather is overrated


----------



## Evil Andrew

Christmas parties are overrated


----------



## Goblin

Flying is overrated


----------



## Evil Andrew

Febreeze is overrated


----------



## Goblin

Celebrities are overrated


----------



## Evil Andrew

E! Is way overrated


----------



## debbie5

The Archivist is overrated.


----------



## Goblin

Taxes are overrated


----------



## Evil Andrew

Fishing shows are overrated


----------



## Goblin

Game shows are overrated


----------



## Evil Andrew

QVC is overrated


----------



## debbie5

Being an alkie is overrated...(I had a friend say the other day "Oh, I KNOW I'm an alchoholic!" DUH. )


----------



## Goblin

Dancing with the Stars is overrated


----------



## autumnghost

Anything that starts with "The real housewives of..." is overrated.


----------



## Evil Andrew

TSA pat-downs are overrated

TSA bumper stickers

http://althouse.blogspot.com/2010/11/tsa-bumper-stickers.html


----------



## Goblin

Crowded grocery stores are overrated


----------



## Evil Andrew

The Chef Basket is overrated....

https://www.chefbasket.com/


----------



## debbie5

Getting up at 3am to go shopping is .....


----------



## Goblin

Reality tv is overrated


----------



## Evil Andrew

Any deals you think you are getting today are overrated!


----------



## Goblin

Black Friday is overrated


----------



## Evil Andrew

The I of the C I A is overrated


----------



## Goblin

New Year's Eve parties are overrated


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Smart phones are overrated


----------



## Goblin

Dancing with the Stars is overrated


----------



## Hairazor

Daylight Savings Time is overrated


----------



## Goblin

Being rude to customers is overrated


----------



## Copchick

Being overly, sickeningly, politically correct is overrated!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Copchick said:


> Being overly, sickeningly, politically correct is overrated!


:jol: AMEN Copchick...Preach it Preacher....sorry...that is just a southern slogan....you are correct woman!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Mass produced, flavorless, adjunct-filled national brand beer is overrated......

Latest is Third Shift - which pretends to be craft beer, but is really a Miller-Coors product...


----------



## Goblin

Dancing with the stars is overrated


----------



## Ramonadona

Every holiday EXCEPT Halloween is overrated.


----------

